# Injury/Illness in you hamster



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi i dont know if theres already something on this but i printed this sheet out and its on my wall above my hamster cage so if my hammies acting different i can at least give the vet a closer idea of what he might have if he ever becomes ill, might help others i dunno lol.

Illness: Symptoms and Causes brief

Blood in Urine: Bladder & Kidney Infection  Aspergillis Fungus
Diarrhea: Wet Tail  Intussusception  Aspergillis Fungus
Breathing Heavy: Colds & Influenza  Aspergillis Fungus
Broken Limb: Broken Limb
Bulging Anus: Constipation  Intussusception  Rectal Prolapse
Closed Eye(s): Impacted Pouch  Irritated Eyes
Constipation: Endoparasites
Crusty Lesions in ears, face, feet: Ear Mites
Cuts & Bites Abscesses  Cuts & Bites
Diabetes: Diabetes
Dragging Hind Quarters: Broken Limb  Cage Paralysis  Hind Limb Paralysis
Dry Scaly Skin: Demodicosis  Mange  Mites  Ringworm  Sarcoptic Mange
Eating Young: Cannibalism
Eggs in Feces: Endoparasites
Excessive Drinking: Bladder & Kidney Infection  Diabetes
Extreme Diarrhea: Tyzzer's Disease  Wet Tail
Eye Rupture: Eye Prolapse
Facial Swelling: Dental Caries  Impacted Pouch
Hair Loss: Hair Loss  Mange  Mites  Ringworm
Head Tilt: Ear Infection  Strokes
Infertility: Infertility
Lethargy: Colds & Influenza  Tyzzer's Disease  Wet Tail  Aspergillis Fungus
Lifeless: Heat Stroke  Hibernation  Shock  Strokes
Long Nails: Overgrown Nails
Loose Droppings: Antibiotic Induced Diarrhea  Diarrhea
Loss of Balance: Ear Infection  Strokes
Lump: Abscesses  Cancer & Tumors  Impacted Cheek Pouch  Testicular tumors
Overgrown Teeth: Overgrown Teeth
Paralysis: Cage Paralysis  Strokes
Runny Nose: Colds & Influenza
Salivation: Dental Caries
Scratching: Allergies  Fleas  Mange  Mites
Shaking/Trembling: Diabetes  Heat Stroke  Hibernation  Stroke
Sneezing: Allergies  Colds & Influenza
Swollen Abdomen: Constipation/tumour
Swollen Eye: Glaucoma
Tires Easily: Strokes
Unable to have Babies: Dystocia
Watery Eyes: Allergies  Colds & Influenza  Irritated Eyes
White Film on Eye: Cataracts
Weight Loss: Diabetes  Endoparasites  Tyzzer's Disease
Wet "Bottom": Antibiotic Induced Diarrhea  Diarrhea  Wet Tail
Wheezing: Allergies  Colds & Influenza
Vaginal Bleeding: Dystocia  Ovarian Cysts

ALLERGIES: Hamsters can become allergic to bedding (particularly cedar shavings), some foods, cigarette smoke, perfumes, furniture polish, etc. It is also thought that some allergies are hereditary. Increased scratching, sneezing, runny eyes, swollen feet, wheezing or white flakes around the eyes and ears after the introduction of something new are a sign of a possible allergic reaction. Remove whatever has been added to the cage or food and watch for signs of improvement. If there is no improvement within a couple of days, it might be the result of an infection and veterinarian advice should be sought.

ANTIBIOTIC INDUCED DIARRHEA: Antibiotics with a narrow spectrum against gram-positive organisms, especially erythromycin, penicillin, lincomycin, cephalosporin and streptomycin can cause diarrhea. Symptoms and treatment are the same are those for "diarrhea."

ASPERGILLIS FUNGUS: The Aspergillis fungus grows on the bedding in the area of a hamster's tank/cage where the hamster urinates. Once it starts to develop it will appear white and in time turn black. At this stage the fungus will send off airborne spores into the hamster's enviornment that can damage the hamster's health and once symptoms are noticed the hamster must be seen by a vet immediately because there is a high risk of death from breathing in the spores of this deadly fungus. Symptoms are lethargy, breathing problems/wheezing, blood in the urine, inflamed skin, and chronic diarrhea. If you see any of these symptoms especially after you spotted the fungus in the tank/cage chances are high that it's the Aspergillis Fungus that is causing the health problems. A hamster who has already been diagnosed as being diabetic or having a bladder infection is at a higher risk when exposed to this fungus. A vet will then treat the affected hamster with antibiotics and anti-fungal medication. It should also be noted that the use of corn cob bedding appears to promote the growth of this fungus faster than other beddings. The Aspergillis Fungus also grows on vegetables and fruits that are left to rot in the tank/cage. The key to eliminating this fungus is to not allow it to grow at all and this can be done by removing the bedding where your hamster urinates every day and making sure that once a week the tank/cage is throughly cleaned and disinfected and you can also use a disinfectant that contains an anti-fungicide as an added precaution. And always remove any uneaten vegetables or fruits from the tank/cage before it rots and allows the fungus to grow on it. A person who owns a hamster doesn't have to live in fear of the Aspergillis Fungus harming their hamster. As long as the tank/cage is kept completely clean any breeding ground for this potentially deadly fungus will be totally eliminated.

BLADDER OR KIDNEY INFECTION: One of the first signs is excessive drinking, which in turn creates increased urinating. Occasionally there is blood in the urine and the hamster may squeal in pain while urinating. Immediate veterinarian assistance is required.

CANCER & TUMORS: Both internal and external cancerous tumors can develop. The external tumors are generally noticed as a hard lump that grows rapidly. It is possible for a veterinarian to successfully remove external tumors. However, internal tumors are not normally diagnosed early enough for surgical intervention. Symptoms include weight loss and a general appearance of being ill.

CAGE PARALYSIS: A disorder resulting from hamsters being confined in a cage that is too small and doesn't allow it sufficient exercise. The symptoms include the hamster appearing to be semi-crippled by dragging its back end around. There is, however, a very simple cure and an even simpler preventative measure a larger cage and more exercise. It is also thought that diets low in Vitamins D and E may be a contributing factor to this condition. Vitamin supplements may be beneficial.

CANNIBALISM: Not a disease but normally rears its ugly face with nursing moms or an outbreak of fighting when more than one hamster is kept in a cage. Frequently mothers who kill and eat their young have not had sufficient food to produce milk for the young pups. In that event, she kills the weakest pups and eats them to replace the nourishment she requires to continue caring for the balance of the litter. The solution is providing ample food for Mom if the food supply is not increased, she will continue killing and eating the pups. As the pups get older, if there isn't ample food or water, she will mercifully kill them rather than watch them die the agonizing death of starvation or dehydration. Or, there is also the possibility that the mother may kill the litter as her only means of defense if she fears they are in danger. There are instances where a mother may only kill one or two of the pups. In this case it is normally the result of ill, injured or malformed pups. The second scenario is an outbreak of fighting between two adult hamsters in the same cage, which ultimately leads to serious injury or a fatality. When one dies the other will eat the carcass of its one-time enemy. It goes without saying that the dead hamster should be removed. The prevention is obvious don't keep two adults, especially Syrians, in the same cage. (The exception is dwarfs who normally cohabitate without incidence.)Contrary to some reports, feeding hamsters meat does not encourage cannibalism.

CATARACTS: As in humans, cataracts normally appear in older hamsters and looks like a white film on the eye. Sometimes they are also a side effect of diabetes. Because this is an inherited condition, animals with cataracts should not be used for breeding stock. There is no treatment and sight loss is inevitable. However, since hamsters don't see well, at best, they can normally get around in their cage with no problems provided the location of items in the cage are not moved.

COLDS & INFLUENZA: Humans can transmit viral infections (colds and flu) to hamsters. Hamster colds can rapidly turn into pneumonia and death. Symptoms include sneezing, running nose, sometimes watery eyes and a high temperature, which is normally accompanied by lethargy. Treatment includes antibiotics prescribed by a vet, which may also be administered to prevent secondary infections. Keeping the hamster warm is essential. Vicks placed out of reach of the ill hamster but close enough to inhale will assist breathing and can help alleviate some congestion. Also, an old English remedy is lukewarm milk and water with a teaspoon of honey; but if improvement is not seen within two days treatment should be sought from a veterinary. Weight loss, shivering and chattering and conjunctivitis may indicate Pasteur Ella pneumotropica, an infection of the lungs. Again, treatment is antibiotics as prescribed by the veterinarian. (i reccommend not to home treat but this is incase a vet is unavaliable for the night/week and until you can get the animal to the vet)

CONSTIPATION: Normally caused by an intestine blockage from commercial fluffy bedding or insufficient drinking water, especially in young ones. Other causes include lack of exercise, poor diet, pregnancy or dystocia. On rare occasions, there is the possibility of Hymenolepis tapeworms in the small intestine. Symptoms are a swollen abdomen, which is frequently discolored and a bulging anus. Immediate treatment by a vet is essential to save the life of the hamster.

DEMODICOSIS: This disease is associated with two species of mite Demodex criceti and D. aurati. These mites can cause scaliness, papules and alopecia. Males are generally more susceptible to this disease than females. Immediate veterinarian treatment is essential. Occasionally the disease will return even after an effective treatment. Preventative measures include keeping the cage clean and a balanced diet.

DENTAL CARIES (cavities): An increase in cavities has been seen with the introduction of numerous sweet hamster treats. A diet high in carbohydrates and acid can also cause increased caries, which can go to the root of the tooth and cause an abscess. Symptoms include increased salivation, facial swelling and anorexia. The veterinarian can extract bad teeth successfully.

DIABETES: Although it can affect all species, diabetes is normally seen in the Campbells Dwarfs and is assumed to be an inherited disease. It generally strikes between 7 and 9 months of age and can be triggered by diet, stress or a dirty cage. Symptoms include excessive drinking and urinating and possibly shaking, trembling and a low body temperature. Severe cases can also result in a coma. Contact a veterinarian at the earliest signs. Although there is no cure for diabetes, steps can be taken to enhance the quality of life for the ailing hamster. For rehydration purposes, with veterinarian directions, a solution of unflavored pedialyte can be given in the water bottle. If a sugar free diet is recommended, the following can be fed: a good quality seed mix, alfalfa, carrots, potatoes and boiled egg. Don't feed any of the commercially prepared hamster treats since many of them contain molasses and corn syrup.

DIARRHEA: Do not confuse diarrhea with Wet Tail. Diarrhea is generally the result of overfeeding fresh vegetables and fruit, a sudden dietary change or mild stress. (Improperly cleaned water bottles with a build up of green algae can also cause diarrhea.) Symptoms include loose droppings that are lighter in color than normal and a wet or dirty "bottom." Remove all fresh fruits and vegetables and keep him/her on a diet of dry grains, burned toast and plenty of water. Fresh produce can be introduced after the condition has subsided for two or three days. If the diarrhea does not improve within a few days, veterinarian advice should be sought.

DYSTOCIA: A serious condition where a female is unable to expel the pups at birth. General causes include an obese female, a deformity of the female or extremely large pups. Early symptoms include lethargy and sometimes vaginal bleeding. Seek the advice of a veterinarian immediately it may be possible to save both female and the pups.

EAR INFECTION: Lack of balance and a tilted head are the normal symptoms of an ear infection. Antibiotics, as prescribed by the veterinarian will generally clear up the infection in a few days.

EAR MITES: Notoedres, the hamster ear mite, causes crusty lesions in hamsters' ears, on the face and feet. Treatment consists of either Ivermectin injections by the veterinarian or it can be administered orally. 

ENDOPARASITES: internal parasites, of which there are two:
 Dwarf tapeworms: Hamsters infected don't usually show any symptoms. Occasionally there will be signs of weight loss and could be responsible for cases of constipation. Generally the first indication is the appearance of ova in the hamster's droppings. One possible treatment would be administration of niclosamide. Prevention is the best measure, which includes protection from wild rodents, covering all food items to decrease the risk of contamination and changing the bedding weekly. The ova thrive if the humidity is high so effort should be extended to keep the humidity lowered.
 Pinworm: Thought to be harmless. The banana-shaped eggs of this worm can normally be seen in the droppings. Possible treatments are thiabendazole or piperazine citrate.

EYE PROLAPSE: This is a rupture of the eye globe generally resulting from injuries sustained during a fight. Although the eye becomes dry, it will normally heal and surgery or removal of the eye will not become necessary. Antibiotics prescribed by a veterinarian should be given for 5 to 7 days.

FLEAS: Dogs and cats can transmit fleas to hamsters excessive scratching is generally the first clue. Both the hamster and cage can be dusted with a pyrethrin powder or spray.

GLAUCOMA: Seen in Campbells Dwarfs more frequently than the other species. It is thought to be inherited and hamsters with Glaucoma should not be used for breeding purposes. It appears as though the eye globe is swollen, which increases pressure on the eye. If the eye prolapses, removal can be considered.

HAIR LOSS: (Alopecia): Hair loss in older hamsters is frequently seen as a result of chronic renal(kidney) failure. Loss of hair can also be the result of rubbing on the wheel, leaking water bottle or abrasive bedding. A low protein diet is also associated with hair loss, a secondary dietary problem is overfeeding "heat" producing grains and cereals, such as corn. This is easily remedied by increasing fruits and vegetables in the diet or by feeding half the dry grain/seed mix with boiled rice or puffed rice cereal. There are two different treatments for general hair loss: 1) one or two drops of cod-liver oil daily; 2) crush a yeast tablet (without garlic, which can be damaging to hamsters kidneys) in top of the food for three or four days, then decrease to once a week.

HEAT STROKE: Sometimes referred to as Sleeper disease. In extreme temperatures, hamsters are not able to cool themselves and can go into a state appearing to be a deep sleep. The rigid and lifeless hamster may tremble or move its head from side to side and the fur may be wet and matted. It can be rubbed gently with cool water and should be placed in a cooler area and encouraged to drink after it has recovered. It is essential to rehydrate as soon as possible to avoid possible kidney failure. It should return to normal behavior in approximately 10 minutes. If not, veterinarian assistance should be obtained.

HIBERNATION: Although hibernation is not an illness, animals in hibernation are frequently mistaken for ill hamsters. Syrians are more prone to hibernation if there is a sudden drop in the temperature, which will trigger reduced pulse and respiratory rate that results in a lifeless body that appears to be dead; however, close observation will reveal that the whiskers are generally still moving. Move the hamster to a warmer room and let it arouse slowly on its own accord. Or, hold it until it starts to revive. If it is not aroused it could die of starvation or dehydration as captive hamsters havent had time to prepare for hibernating. Sometimes it will shake just before totally coming out of hibernation. Hamsters should be kept in rooms or buildings with even temperatures and have a good supply of bedding to prevent hibernation.

HIND LIMB PARALYSIS: In a Syrian male around 6 months old, the onset of hind limb paralysis may be an indication of a hereditary defect. There is no cure and these animals should not be used for breeding purposes. Other possible causes could be from a fall, constipation, dystocia or a cage that is too small. Veterinary advice is recommended in all cases.

INTUSSUSCEPTION: A condition generally following a severe case of diarrhea, wet tail or eating too many laxative plants (dandelion leaves, groundsel and lettuce). It can also occur after a case of constipation. Symptoms include bloody diarrhea, obvious abdominal cramping and sometimes prolapse of the colon and rectum. Surgery is an option, but is rarely successful.

MANGE: A very contagious skin infection caused by mites. Symptoms include excessive scratching and dry flaky skin. Additional symptoms include hair loss and scabs around the genitals, nose and ears. Because it is so contagious, isolation is necessary to reduce exposure to other hamsters, humans and household pets. Extreme care should be exercised in sterilizing everything the hamster had contact with and washing hands with anti-bacterial soap after handling it. Immediate attention by the veterinarian is required.

MITES: When small "dots" are seen moving on the hamster and it is scratching excessively, the normal cause is mites, which can be caught from other hamsters or even bedding material(especially straw). Isolate the infected hamster and dust both the hamster and the cage with pyrethrin powder or spray. A veterinarian should be consulted if the scratching persists or if there are indicates of hair loss or a skin infection or scaliness. 

OVERGROWN NAILS: A common problem in older hamsters. They can be clipped with a pair of nail clippers provided extreme care is taken to avoid cutting the quick. Another solution is the "sand paper wheel" which should be taken out after the hamsters nails are normal. Or another possibility would be a shallow box lined with fine sand paper.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

OVERGROWN TEETH: Hamsters are one of the few animals that are born with incisor teeth. Like all rodents, those teeth are continually growing throughout the life of the hamster. Normally gnawing on hard foods, a piece of wood, pinecones, etc wear down the teeth. The rate of growth can surpass normal wear if sufficient "gnawing materials" are not provided, or if there is a hormonal imbalance or, in a few instances, a congenital problem. When this occurs, it is essential to have the teeth clipped or the ever-growing teeth will block the mouth, which could result in death from starvation. A broken tooth, gum injuries or infection and some congenital problems can cause the opposite tooth to overgrow because there is no tooth to align with. If a tooth is broken or there are gum injuries or infection, the opposite tooth will become overgrown because it is not continually meeting with the other tooth to assist in the grinding process. Older hamsters, in particular, are prone to broken teeth. The teeth of hamsters with a calcium deficiency (the result of excess sunflower seeds) will also break easily. Since hamster's teeth grow so fast, they should be checked at least once a month and clipped if there is evidence of overgrowth. This is a relatively simple procedure; but it is recommended that the assistance of a veterinarian be sought for the first clip. Most vets will demonstrate how to clip the teeth so it can be done at home the next time around. 

OVARIAN CYSTS: Cysts are fairly common in females that have never been bred. Symptoms include a swollen belly and a bloody vaginal discharge. A veterinarian can drain the cysts or ovariohysterectomy can be performed.

RECTAL PROLAPSE: Generally the result of a serious case of diarrhea or it frequently follows intussusception. Surgical replacement is rarely successful. Medications prescribed by the veterinarian should be administered along with increased fluids to prevent shock. This is a condition that is rarely seen in Campbells Dwarfs.

RINGWORM: This is a very contagious fungal infection of the skin. Symptoms are circular hairless patches of dry scaly skin. This has become more common with the increased use of plastic enclosed cages. (Condensation gets the bedding damp, which is an ideal environment for fungus.) Always wear gloves when handling a hamster with ringworm. Treatment consists of clipping the hair, sterilization of the cage, improved cage ventilation, bathing the infected areas with a povidone-iodine shampoo and administration of griscofulvin under the direction of a veterinarian.

SARCOPTIC MANGE: This particular type of mange is quite rare; but very contagious. The mite Sarcoptes Scabei causes it. In humans, this disease is called scabies. The condition can be treated if immediate medical treatment is sought. Infected animals should be isolated and everything it came into contact with sterilized.

SHOCK: Occasionally a hamster can go into shock from a fall. Symptoms include shivering, lifeless and breathing heavily. Rub it gently to increase blood circulation and put it back in its cage, preferably in a darkened room. If signs of improvement are not seen within an hour, seek the advice of a veterinarian.

STROKES: Usually it is older hamsters that suffer from strokes; however, occasionally a younger one will be stricken. The first sign of an impending stroke is the hamster tires easily and may even collapse after using the wheel. Normally the hamster is paralyzed on one side, looses its sense of balance and sometimes tilts its head to one side. Keep the cage in a warm quiet environment. Until the hamster begins to recuperate, it may be necessary to hand feed and water it. It generally takes a couple of weeks before it is up and moving around. In some cases the head tilt is permanent. Even after recovery, it is recommended that the hamster be kept in an aquarium with no wheel. 

TESTICULAR TUMORS: A firm enlargement of the testicles found more frequently in older males. The only effective cure is castration.

TYZZER'S DISEASE: The bacteria Bacillus piliformis, which is carried by wild mice, causes this disease. It normally affects newly weaned pups and hamsters under stress. It is extremely contagious and usually fatal. Symptoms include lethargy, loss of appetite, extreme diarrhea, dehydration and weight loss. Treatment is seldom successful; but would consist of keeping the hamster warm, sterilization of the cage, plenty of fluids and administration of oxtetracycline under the direction of a veterinarian. 

WET TAIL: Wet Tail is undoubtedly the most common and one of the most serious diseases of hamsters. It is generally triggered by stress associated with weaning, environmental changes, malnutrition, dirty cages, and overcrowding. It used to be referred to as "shipping fever" because inadequate and overcrowded shipping boxes and being exposed to several different environments is extremely stressful to young hamsters. Especially since they have just suffered the trauma of being taken away from their mothers. Symptoms take 7 days to appear and the disease is often fatal with death occurring as early as 24 hours after the appearance of the symptoms. Therefore it is vital that veterinary treatment is sought immediately if a hamster shows symptoms of Wet Tail. Do not rely on over-the-counter products such as Dri-Tail to treat Wet Tail as these are often not effective against severe cases of Wet Tail. These should only be used if it is not possible to get the hamster to a vet immediately and veterinary advice should still be sought at the earliest opportunity, but do ensure if you have used any over-the-counter product that you inform your vet when you visit. Hamsters suffering from Wet Tail often die from dehydration rather than from Wet Tail itself, or they simply refuse to eat or drink. Also, because of the severe diarrhoea Wet Tail can lead to rectal prolapse where the intestine is pushed outside the body through the anus. Prevention, in this case, is obviously more effective than treatment. All measures should be taken to reduce stress; clean cages and bedding are essential and a good balanced diet. Dwarfs very seldom get wet tail; but it is quite prevalent with Syrians. At the first signs, isolate the ill hamster from all other hamsters because severe cases can be contagious. Sterilize everything the hamster has come into contact with and thoroughly wash hands with an anti-bacterial soap both before and after handling the hamster or anything that has been exposed. The bedding should be changed daily and the soiled bedding disposed of. In the event of death, dispose of everything the hamster has had contact with that cannot be thoroughly sterilized. Diluted household bleach works well to sterilize the cage, food dishes, water bottle, wheel, toys, etc.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

Injuries:

Most injuries to dwarf hamster are caused by other dwarf hamsters. As cute as they may be, they can also be quite vicious when they are angry. The first thing to do after giving the injured hamster proper medical attention is to remove the source of the injury. If the injury was caused by another hamsters, do not allow the hamsters to continue living together in the hopes that their relationship will improve. If one of the hamsters is already hurt the tension between the hamsters will escalate rather than dissipate

ABSCESSES:
Hamster with a nasty abscess Usually the result of cuts and bites that have either been overlooked or haven't been properly cleaned. Once an abscess (a lump filled with fluid) has developed, a trip to the vet is required. The verterinarian will likely lance the abscess and then drain it. After the procedure the veterinarian will probably prescribe antibiotics for a time while the wound heals. 

BROKEN LIMBS:
Normally the result of a fall. If a broken limb is suspected it is best to obtain the advice of a veterinarian who probably will NOT wrap or splint the break since it will only be a matter of time before it is chewed off by the hamster. The limb may not heal straight but this won't likely affect the resilient little hamster. However, if the limb is being dragged around or it looks to be inflamed, vet assistance should once again be sought. To allow healing time without additional injury, the hamster should be moved to an aquarium (no barred cage as the hamster might try and climb), the wheel should be removed and any other toys that would require the use of the broken limb. Keep the little one as quiet as possible and let the broken limb heal naturally. 

CUTS AND BITES:
Young pups sometimes get a little overzealous in their squabbles, and sometimes fights may break out as the result of an unsuccessful mating attempt thus potentially causing cuts and bites. The injured hamster with just minor cuts and bites should be placed in a separate cage. They will then lick and clean the cuts and bites, which should heal quite quickly. More serious cuts and bites should be tended to by cutting the hair from around the wound (going to a vet is reccomended for this due to hamsters wriggling around the use of scissors). Once the hair has been removed, wash the area with a saline solution (never peroxide!!) and coat with a good animal safe antiseptic ointment. Veterinary treatment should be obtained at the first signs of infection or the start of an abscess. 

IMPACTED CHEEK POUCHES:
Hamsters' cheek pouches are dry, not moist like a human's, and they can become impacted if he/she is unable to extract what is in the pouch. Sticky foods, commercial fluffy bedding and some sharp pointed seeds are the most common culprits. An impacted pouch will appear as a lump (sometimes resembling an abscess) and on occasion can be so large that it causes the eyes to close. There is no effective home remedy for this condition, the pouch needs to be emptied and rinsed by a veterinarian. This is one of those situations where an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, don't feed sticky foods that could adhere to the inner lining of the pouch and be aware of anything given to the hamster that it might store in it's pouch. Like small babies that tend ot put everything in their mouths, a hamster tries to put everything in its pouch

IRRITATED EYES:
Occasionally an eye can get scratched during a squabble with another hamster. Or it can become irritated from something in it like dust, dirt, a wood chipe, etc. If the eye is "matted" shut, soak it with a wet washcloth, warm (not hot) water please! DO NOT WRENCH THE EYE OPEN. This may have to be repeated several times before the eye opens. Once the eye is open cleanse with saline solution (the saline solution made for contact lenses is sterilized and works well). Boric acid can also be used. Normally eyes heal very rapidly. A veterinarian should be consulted in the event of a serious eye injury or if the redness persists. The saline can be used straight from the bottle. However a solution needs to be prepared if you use Boric Acid (mix one teaspoon of Boric Acid with one-half cup of cooled boiled water.)

To avoid algae: You should rinse your hamster's water bottles with diluted household bleach periodically.
This simple duty kills any algae that may be starting to grow inside the water bottle.
Algae is especially prevalent in bottles receiving direct sunlight.

If litter training your hamster it is best not to use sand as this can cause respiratory problems as well as irritation in the eyes

Hope this helps, sorry its so long! lol


----------

